

Shipping Startup Shyp Raises $10M, Plans Expansion to New York City - dkasper
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/shyp-10m-sherpaventures/

======
akurilin
Really convenient product, excellent customer experience. Shipped half an
apartment through these guys, would have taken me forever without their crew
taking care of everything.

------
bitsweet
Not surprised. Awesome product, great team

